

Download Atom without invite - Cless
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=NJngNDk8

======
JamyDev
Well, even the zip was easily distributable. I don't think they really put
much effort in licensing. I guess they make it semi-invite only to get some
more hype? Or maybe just to limit the amount of testers..

------
dribnet
Nice idea, but for me this 5 line mac-specific shell script had two errors.
Did anyone actually try this?

Here's a version that worked for me

    
    
       #!/bin/sh
       cd ~
       curl -L --insecure https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download -A "Atom/0.1 CFNetwork/1.5" > Atom.zip
       unzip Atom.zip
       mv Atom.app /Applications/
       rm -rf Atom.zip

~~~
xtracto
I am getting only {"message":"Not Found"} ... guess it doesn't anymore.

------
hsx
That's probably not something you should have on HN.. I mean, sure, submitting
it isn't wrong but distributing IP, not so good.

------
w0rm
Any instructions for linux?

~~~
profil
From the faq: "What platforms does Atom run on?

At the moment Atom only runs on OS X (10.8 or later). Windows and Linux
releases are on the roadmap."

[https://atom.io/faq](https://atom.io/faq)

